# honduran Red points!!!



## Runninghorses (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi i have two honduran red points, One is a year old (or more) she a female and one is a baby about 8 months or more, a male. My baby isn't growing very much now and his still very small compared to my female. i was wondering if there something wrong with him? He doesn't look sick or anything. Could someone help plz? 

Thanks


----------

